# Pink lump on dog leg



## Lexi_ (Aug 11, 2012)

Tonight I found a pink lump on Duke's leg. It's about the size of a fingernail (see pictures.) It's certainly more dense than the rest of his skin but I wouldn't call it "hard." I accidentally touched it at first and he did flinch but when I was being gentle he didn't recoil or anything so it must not be too sensitive. I was wondering if anyone had any idea what it is? 










































*Please note - I am going to take him to the vets tomorrow morning. It's after midnight here and there is nothing I can do; I only found it 5 minutes ago. *


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Can you post a picture that shows what part of the leg you're referring to?


----------



## Lexi_ (Aug 11, 2012)

Bear L said:


> Can you post a picture that shows what part of the leg you're referring to?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Psoriasis (in human terms)...this is an autoimmune disorder that is usually limited to the elbows (the start, will turn dry and greyish/black and harden)...my dog has them too, but way worse. They were nearly cleared up when I had him on astragalus root (immune modulating herb)...however do to a bunch of other issues much later (too long of a story) a 2 month round of doxycycline a possible parasite issue and possible sibo (along w/his already fragile GI tract), I took him off everything incl. astragalus to treat the other stuff. A year later his elbow scabs were back and 3x as big. I plan on restarting, but waiting for a vet visit to do blood work first as I do not want to alter any findings.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Dogs can get calluses on their elbows from lying down on them.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It just looks like an elbow callous to me. Does he sleep on a hard surface?


----------



## Lexi_ (Aug 11, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Dogs can get calluses on their elbows from lying down on them.





jocoyn said:


> It just looks like an elbow callous to me. Does he sleep on a hard surface?



I didn't think about calluses. He is a rescue and we got him mid-September so he might have been lying on a hard surface, we don't know. Is it possible it's from before he got him? He's usually sleeping on the couch or in his bed. He does lie on the floor sometimes but it's carpeted. Would that make a difference?


----------

